# New Zenith Knock-Offs, Wheel Chips, and Accy's



## Envious Touch

_*I have some brand new Zenith items for sale...*_

_And let the pictures begin_ :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

*All Chrome Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips*
_Available with our without Rings.. your choice_  










Can you say shiny :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Black Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips* :wow: 
_Also available with our without Rings.. your choice_  










All Black is SICK!!! :0


----------



## Envious Touch

Chips, Chrome and Gold Rings, Replacement Locking Tops, Replacement Locking Screws, and Triple Plated 10-Hole U.S. Adapters (5 on 5, and 5 on 4.75)...


----------



## Envious Touch

2.5" Chips... Assorted Colors :yes:


----------



## SPOOK82

WHATS THE TICKET ON THE BLACK KNOCK OFFS


----------



## Envious Touch

I also got these with cut outs for Large 2.5", and Small 2.25" Chips (pictured) :yes:



















Sorry for the bad pic's... I'll take some better ones outside tomorrow :happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 22 2011, 09:37 PM~20607392
> *WHATS THE TICKET ON THE BLACK KNOCK OFFS
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

Been getting alot of PM's on chips....

$65/set with any purchase of wheels from us or $95/set by them self


----------



## JB45

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 22 2011, 09:37 PM~20607392
> *WHATS THE TICKET ON THE BLACK KNOCK OFFS
> *


X2


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by JB45_@May 22 2011, 11:40 PM~20608260
> *X2
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Rolaz

How much for set of chrome 13x7 72 spoke straight lace all 4 with all chrome zenith locking knockoffs with rings and red white and gold zenith chips shipped 75069


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MR.50

how much for the three color and the white chips in need the 2 1/4 chips


----------



## BIG D

How much for a set of the K.O.'s w/large cut-outs....and a set of the ones in your first pics?


----------



## BIG D

The locking K.O.'s in chrome :cheesy:


----------



## 925rider

pm sent


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 22 2011, 10:13 PM~20607733
> *Been getting alot of PM's on chips....
> 
> $65/set with any purchase of wheels from us or $95/set by them self
> *


GOOD PRICE


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rolaz_@May 23 2011, 01:30 AM~20608565
> *How much for set of chrome 13x7 72 spoke straight lace all 4 with all chrome zenith locking knockoffs with rings and red white and gold zenith chips shipped 75069
> *


13x7 72-Spoke Straight Lace (Dayton Offset) All Chrome with Stainless Spokes, Zenith Locking KO's with multicolor chips and rings, adapters, and tool $1,550 shipped to 75069


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@May 23 2011, 06:09 AM~20608969
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+May 22 2011, 10:13 PM~20607733-->
> 
> 
> 
> Been getting alot of PM's on chips....
> 
> $65/set with any purchase of wheels from us or $95/set by them self
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.50_@May 23 2011, 06:28 AM~20609023
> *how much for the three color and the white chips in need the 2 1/4 chips
> *


Look up :biggrin: 


Also.. some people have been asking for single chips... $25/ea


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@May 23 2011, 06:44 AM~20609065
> *How much for a set of the K.O.'s w/large cut-outs....and a set of the ones in your first pics?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## lowdeville

U got pm!


----------



## FPEREZII

How much for locking knockoffs with rings and chips?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 23 2011, 08:28 AM~20609577
> *pm sent
> *


Reply sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@May 23 2011, 08:32 AM~20609602
> *GOOD PRICE
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Loco68

PM PRICE FOR CHROME KNOCK OFF WITH THE 2.5 CHIP,WITH THE CHIP


----------



## latinxs

glad to see you still doing your thang Nicky!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

you have any three way swepts :happysad:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 23 2011, 09:35 AM~20609964
> *How much for locking knockoffs with rings and chips?
> *


* Price please!* :happysad:


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 22 2011, 09:25 PM~20607263
> *All Chrome Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips
> Available with our without Rings.. your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say shiny  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i need one only to the right without a chip lmk


----------



## raiders66

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 22 2011, 11:37 PM~20607392
> *WHATS THE TICKET ON THE BLACK KNOCK OFFS
> *


X2


----------



## 62ssrag

can we see back side of the knock-offs?


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@May 23 2011, 06:38 PM~20613277
> *can we see back side of the knock-offs?
> *


x2


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag+May 23 2011, 06:38 PM~20613277-->
> 
> 
> 
> can we see back side of the knock-offs?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MICHOACANUNO_@May 23 2011, 06:39 PM~20613292
> *x2
> *


Locking...









and smoothies..


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 23 2011, 09:34 AM~20609956
> *U got pm!
> *


Reply Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 23 2011, 09:35 AM~20609964
> *How much for locking knockoffs with rings and chips?
> *


PM Sent.... but I have 1-question.. why did you ever sell the ones that you had.. I was eyeballing them before :biggrin:


----------



## Chris

:0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 23 2011, 02:40 PM~20611682
> *PM PRICE FOR CHROME KNOCK OFF WITH THE 2.5 CHIP,WITH THE CHIP
> *


PM Sent


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 22 2011, 09:29 PM~20607306
> *Black Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips  :wow:
> Also available with our without Rings.. your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Black is SICK!!!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's the ticket


----------



## Cadi4life

I HAVE THESE ON MY CAR AND HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH THEM :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 23 2011, 03:46 PM~20612105
> *glad to see you  still doing your thang Nicky!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@May 23 2011, 04:16 PM~20612299
> *you have any three way swepts :happysad:
> *


Na, I dont deal in Super Swepts but you can hit up *925rider* (look on first page of this topic) on here, he has a set :yes:


----------



## SJDEUCE

w/ rings to 95122?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 23 2011, 04:58 PM~20612581
> *i need one only to the right without a chip lmk
> *


Give me a call.. I'll take care of you  
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by raiders66_@May 23 2011, 04:59 PM~20612587
> *X2
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 23 2011, 07:27 PM~20613709
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by soloco_@May 23 2011, 07:28 PM~20613726
> *What's the ticket
> *


PM Sendedded :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 23 2011, 07:33 PM~20613779
> *I HAVE THESE ON MY CAR AND HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH THEM :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Now you will have another for the 5th wheel! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 23 2011, 07:42 PM~20613885
> *w/ rings to 95122?
> *


PM Sent :wow:


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 23 2011, 07:46 PM~20613912
> *Give me a call.. I'll take care of you
> (562) 244-0554
> *



thanks homie i will call you now
:cheesy:


----------



## Frosty

CAN YOU PM PRICE FOR A SET OF 4 CHROME SMOOTH KNOCK OFF WITH THE 2.5 CHIP,WITH THE CHIP, PICKED UP FROM YOUR SHOP? THANKS!


----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 22 2011, 08:25 PM~20607263
> *All Chrome Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips
> Available with our without Rings.. your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say shiny  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whats the price for a set of knock offs and rings with these black chips shipped to 93722 just like the pic. and do I get a discount if I buy more than one set? LMK


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@May 23 2011, 09:55 PM~20615260
> *CAN YOU PM PRICE FOR A SET OF 4 CHROME SMOOTH KNOCK OFF WITH THE 2.5 CHIP,WITH THE CHIP, PICKED UP FROM YOUR SHOP?  THANKS!
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@May 23 2011, 10:04 PM~20615336
> *Whats the price for a set of knock offs and rings with these black chips shipped to 93722 just like the pic. and do I get a discount if I buy more than one set? LMK
> *


PM Sent.. and yes :yes: you get a discount on multiple orders! :biggrin: :0


----------



## Chris

this a 1 time thing or you gonna have these all the time now?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 23 2011, 10:53 PM~20615890
> *this a 1 time thing or you gonna have these all the time now?
> *


1-Time only... till they all gone :yessad:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 24 2011, 05:00 AM~20615956
> *1-Time only... till they all gone :yessad:
> *


whats the price on the locking k/o's and the smooth?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 23 2011, 07:18 PM~20613638
> *Locking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and smoothies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## USF '63

:thumbsup:


----------



## calitos62

> _Originally posted by soloco_@May 23 2011, 10:28 PM~20613726
> *What's the ticket
> *


 BLACK-KNOCkOFFS...
X2 with rings,rims 13x7 Dayton offset 72 spokes straight lace,black rim, adapters, tool,black and chrome chips... Everything and shipping to 30606 Lmk ready to order. Thanks mane!!


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 22 2011, 09:29 PM~20607306
> *Black Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips  :wow:
> Also available with our without Rings.. your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Black is SICK!!!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Payment sent :biggrin:


----------



## sick-8

how much for 4 multi color chips 2.5 ship to 95953 ?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 23 2011, 11:46 PM~20616260
> *whats the price on the locking k/o's and the smooth?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by calitos62_@May 24 2011, 09:25 AM~20617944
> *BLACK-KNOCkOFFS...
> X2 with rings,rims 13x7 Dayton offset 72 spokes straight lace,black rim, adapters, tool,black and chrome chips... Everything and shipping to 30606 Lmk ready to order. Thanks mane!!
> *


72-Spoke Straight Lace (Dayton Offset) all Chrome with Stainless Spokes, Black Outers, and Black Zenith Locking KO's $1475/set shipped.. includes: Zenith Black & Chrome Chips, Adapters, and Tool :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by soloco_@May 24 2011, 09:42 AM~20618026
> *Payment sent :biggrin:
> *


Got it...I'll get them boxed up and mailed out :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+May 22 2011, 10:13 PM~20607733-->
> 
> 
> 
> Been getting alot of PM's on chips....
> 
> $65/set with any purchase of wheels from us or $95/set by them self
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sick-8_@May 24 2011, 10:52 AM~20618416
> *how much for 4 multi color chips 2.5 ship to 95953 ?
> *


All chips are the same price.. add $5 for shipping


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 23 2011, 07:38 PM~20613843
> *Na, I dont deal in Super Swepts but you can hit up 925rider (look on first page of this topic) on here, he has a set :yes:
> *


----------



## DA SHOCKER

Do the locking ko's come with tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DA SHOCKER_@May 24 2011, 01:39 PM~20619423
> *Do the locking ko's come with tool
> *


Yes, I have the chrome tool(s) that bolts onto the Locking Knock-Offs :yes:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 23 2011, 07:38 PM~20613843
> *Na, I dont deal in Super Swepts but you can hit up 925rider (look on first page of this topic) on here, he has a set :yes:
> *


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

HOW MUCH FOR THE CHROME ADAPTORS


----------



## Cadi4life

Yo bro I left you a message the other night


----------



## FUCQH8RS

ANY SETS OF KNOCK OFFS LEFT


----------



## WUTITDU

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 22 2011, 09:58 PM~20607575
> *I also got these with cut outs for Large 2.5", and Small 2.25" Chips (pictured) :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic's... I'll take some better ones outside tomorrow  :happysad:
> *


price on the one's for a 2.5 with no chip?


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by soloco_@May 24 2011, 09:42 AM~20618026
> *Payment sent :biggrin:
> *


Shipped?


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 23 2011, 07:38 PM~20613843
> *Na, I dont deal in Super Swepts but you can hit up 925rider (look on first page of this topic) on here, he has a set :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 25 2011, 12:14 AM~20624021
> *
> *


Hook me up!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@May 25 2011, 09:42 AM~20625280
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE CHROME ADAPTORS
> *


$175/set picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 25 2011, 01:18 PM~20626696
> *Yo bro I left you a message the other night
> *


Got your payment, thanks! 

I'l be send your Zenith goodies out :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 25 2011, 08:39 PM~20629979
> *Got your payment, thanks!
> 
> I'l be send your Zenith goodies out  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS AGAIN :0 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 25 2011, 01:24 PM~20626720
> *ANY SETS OF KNOCK OFFS LEFT
> *


PM Sent...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@May 25 2011, 02:44 PM~20627164
> *price on the one's for a 2.5 with no chip?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by soloco_@May 25 2011, 05:26 PM~20628172
> *Shipped?
> *


Boxed them up today.. will be dropping them off at the post office tomorrow or Friday


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 925rider+May 25 2011, 12:14 AM~20624021-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant63ss_@May 25 2011, 05:30 PM~20628208
> *Hook me up!
> *


Hook him up!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

DID YOU GET MY PAYMENT ON THE CHIPS?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 25 2011, 11:10 PM~20631085
> *DID YOU GET MY PAYMENT ON THE CHIPS?
> *


Yessir... I'll pack them up and get them out :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

:biggrin:


----------



## WESTCOASTER

Check your box.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 25 2011, 11:28 PM~20631155
> *Yessir... I'll pack them up and get them out :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS....DO YOU STILL HAVE THE CHROME LOCKIN KNOCKS OR DID THEY SELL


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 23 2011, 12:29 AM~20607306
> *Black Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips  :wow:
> Also available with our without Rings.. your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Black is SICK!!!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whats the price on the locking knockoff both chrome and black sets and are they still available?


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 25 2011, 05:30 PM~20628208
> *Hook me up!
> *



i have a brand new set of super swept   hit me up if you intrested


----------



## 84solis

Can you shoot me a price on 4 chrome locking knockoffs, with multicolor chip. Thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@May 26 2011, 07:58 AM~20632295
> *Check your box.
> *


I'll get you that quote asap


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 26 2011, 09:19 AM~20632729
> *THANKS....DO YOU STILL HAVE THE CHROME LOCKIN KNOCKS OR DID THEY SELL
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@May 26 2011, 07:17 PM~20636433
> *whats the price on the locking knockoff both chrome and black sets and are they still available?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@May 26 2011, 09:24 PM~20637681
> *Can you shoot me a price on 4 chrome locking knockoffs, with multicolor chip. Thanks
> *


PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

how much for a set of the chrome locking knockoffs to 97045


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 155/80/13_@May 27 2011, 12:13 AM~20638816
> *how much for a set of the chrome locking knockoffs to 97045
> *


PM Sent.. BTW I like your screen name :thumbsup:


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 25 2011, 10:41 PM~20630922
> *Boxed them up today.. will be dropping them off at the post office tomorrow or Friday
> *


 :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by soloco_@May 27 2011, 06:23 PM~20643374
> *:dunno:    :dunno:
> *


As promised.. they went out with a group of orders today.. let me know when you get them :thumbsup:


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 26 2011, 09:36 PM~20638364
> *I'll get you that quote asap
> *


Thank You Sir!! I will be patiently waiting. :biggrin:


----------



## Foolish818

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 22 2011, 09:29 PM~20607306
> *Black Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips  :wow:
> Also available with our without Rings.. your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Black is SICK!!!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for 5 of the all black pm me


----------



## Foolish818

How much for a set of 5 kos and chips, are they all the same price I like the all black or the chrome ko with the black chips. Shoot me a price shipped to 93274


----------



## WESTCOASTER

Envious Touch said:


> I'll get you that quote asap


Any luck with that quote??:dunno:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Envious Touch said:


> I also got these with cut outs for Large 2.5", and Small 2.25" Chips (pictured) :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic's... I'll take some better ones outside tomorrow :happysad:


How much just like this pm me


----------



## E.S.Rider_95

How much for the all black ko's


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> *All Chrome Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips*
> _Available with our without Rings.. your choice_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you pm a price on the locking set up, and non locking knok offs?


----------



## Envious Touch

Foolish818 said:


> How much for 5 of the all black pm me





Foolish818 said:


> How much for a set of 5 kos and chips, are they all the same price I like the all black or the chrome ko with the black chips. Shoot me a price shipped to 93274


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

WESTCOASTER said:


> Any luck with that quote??:dunno:


Can you send it again... I lost it with the upgrade to the site


----------



## Envious Touch

E.S.Rider_95 said:


> How much for the all black ko's


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

MR.59 said:


> *All Chrome Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips*
> _Available with our without Rings.. your choice_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you pm a price on the locking set up, and non locking knok offs?


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

83lac-va-beach said:


> How much just like this pm me


PM Sendededdd


----------



## WESTCOASTER

Envious Touch said:


> Can you send it again... I lost it with the upgrade to the site


In your box.


----------



## 209TIME!!!1

Envious Touch said:


> *Black Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips* :wow:
> _Also available with our without Rings.. your choice_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Black is SICK!!! :0



CAN I GET A PRICE QUOTE ON THE ALL BLACK WITH THE CHROME RING PLEASE THANKS!


----------



## cln84703

Envious Touch said:


> _*I have some brand new Zenith items for sale...*_
> 
> _And let the pictures begin_ :biggrin:


 how much for all chrome with rings if you still have them?


----------



## Knightstalker

or










How much for these shipped to 87745 homie?


----------



## CADILLAC D

Envious Touch said:


> *All Chrome Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips*
> _Available with our without Rings.. your choice_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say shiny :biggrin:



HOW MUCH FOR SOME OF THESE SHIPPED TO MIAMI FL 33150


----------



## MR.59

any news for me?


----------



## Cadi4life

:inout:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## TROUBLESOME

HEY BOSS CAN I GET A TRACKIN # FOR THOSE WHEEL CHIPS


----------



## Lil_Jesse

Envious Touch said:


> *All Chrome Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips*
> _Available with our without Rings.. your choice_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say shiny :biggrin:


 How much for some like this without the rings?


----------



## lowlife-biker

is he still in business cuz I sent him a pm and didnt get an answer? I need new wheel chips bro


----------



## ~nip/tuck~

Envious Touch said:


> *Black Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips* :wow:
> _Also available with our without Rings.. your choice_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Black is SICK!!! :0
> *How much for a set of four like these.*
> *with chrome ring*


----------



## tpimuncie

Envious Touch said:


> 2.5" Chips... Assorted Colors :yes:


 How much for knock offs n white chips with eagle?!!


----------



## Envious Touch

I'll be getting back to this topic in a day or two... I been real busy at the shop getting out wheel orders and some orders from this topic... I do have a few things still available :yes: but not much :nosad:


----------



## Cadi4life

pm sent


----------



## ~nip/tuck~

sent you a pm. :x:


----------



## Envious Touch

Cadi4life said:


> pm sent


Reply Sent..



~nip/tuck~ said:


> sent you a pm. :x:


 and Reply Sent


----------



## MR.Baggz

How much for the chrome set with the rings you can text or leave me a mess 714-273-2826 Robert thanx


----------



## IIMPALAA

please pm a price just for chrome rings......and pay pal account. Thanks


----------



## 925rider

pms sent


----------



## IN YA MOUF

still have the Zenith k/o available?


----------



## holguin1966impala

*Knock-Offs*

I'm looking for a set of 2 wing knock-offs with the chevy bowtie chip all chrome. How Much!


----------



## IIMPALAA

IIMPALAA said:


> please pm a price just for chrome rings......and pay pal account. Thanks


STILL NO REPLY


----------



## TORONTO

how much for these without the ring?????? please PM me...


----------



## trealcha

Can I get a price of the of the all black an a price of the Chrome with black chip sent to Tulsa,ok 74110 plz


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Envious Touch said:


> *All Chrome Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips*
> _Available with our without Rings.. your choice_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say shiny :biggrin:


 
:0 :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

chrome set with / with out ring . price please


----------



## Envious Touch

Smoothies with 2.5" Chips


----------



## Envious Touch

Zenith Black Locking with Chrome Zenith Rings, and Black & Chrome Zenith Chips


----------



## Envious Touch

Zenith Smoothies with 2.5" Zenith Chips that I painted Brandy Wine for a customer... sorry for the bad phone pics... my camery battery died and I relaized I hadnt taken a pic of these


----------



## Knightstalker

Envious Touch said:


> Smoothies with 2.5" Chips


How much?


----------



## Envious Touch

Knightstalker said:


> How much?


 PM Sent


----------



## MR.59

sent you a pm


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> *All Chrome Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips*
> _Available with our without Rings.. your choice_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say shiny :biggrin:


sent you a pm


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

do you have a single left side chrome locking knock off? just need k/o no bezel or chip. thanks


----------



## Ant63ss

Envious Touch said:


> Zenith Smoothies with 2.5" Zenith Chips that I painted Brandy Wine for a customer... sorry for the bad phone pics... my camery battery died and I relaized I hadnt taken a pic of these


Whats the technique used to paint these? I'd like to paint mine the color of my car.


----------



## dirty_duece

Whats the price on the chrome and black ones


----------



## Envious Touch

Knightstalker said:


> How much?


 PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

MR.59 said:


> sent you a pm


Lets try and meet up this week so you can pick up them KO's


----------



## Envious Touch

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> do you have a single left side chrome locking knock off? just need k/o no bezel or chip. thanks


I think I only have complete sets... let me check for you


----------



## Envious Touch

Ant63ss said:


> Whats the technique used to paint these? I'd like to paint mine the color of my car.


It aint easy but we been doing them for a while  we can paint any of these Zenith chips any color you want for no extra charge... that includes candies, pearls, etc


----------



## Envious Touch

dirty_duece said:


> Whats the price on the chrome and black ones


PM Sent


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

ku let me knowuffin:


----------



## El Enemigo

Pm a price on a set of lockin with chips


----------



## Envious Touch

*24K Gold locking Zenith KO's with rings and color matched chips shipped out to the 916 last week*  










_The color of the chips is Lexus Black Garnet Pearl...._


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> *24K Gold locking Zenith KO's with rings and color matched chips shipped out to the 916 last week*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The color of the chips is Lexus Black Garnet Pearl...._


where were those hiding at? those are nice!


----------



## ocsupreme85

Envious Touch said:


> 2.5" Chips... Assorted Colors :yes:



HOW MUCH 4 THE ALL 
GOLD CHIPS??


----------



## ocsupreme85

Envious Touch said:


> Smoothies with 2.5" Chips


PRICE ON THESE 2


----------



## SJ RIDER

How much for the two wing with Alan screws chrome w rings no chips 95127 shipped. Thx


----------



## Envious Touch

MR.59 said:


> where were those hiding at? those are nice!


Thanks... if you want I can always plate the ones you got whenever you want


----------



## Envious Touch

ocsupreme85 said:


> HOW MUCH 4 THE ALL
> GOLD CHIPS??


$98/set picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

ocsupreme85 said:


> PRICE ON THESE 2


PM Sent



SJ RIDER said:


> How much for the two wing with Alan screws chrome w rings no chips 95127 shipped. Thx


...and PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

You were paid in FULL shortly after making sure they were still available from you, but what you didn tell me was you had NOTHING and you were going to try to round some up.You would never get burned by pay pal, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number and your good. Thats why pay pal exists to protect both partys and they gave you two more weeks to provid a valid tracking number. now your just mad cause i put it out here. I dont think your intention was to rip me off i just think you droped the ball. what about the pms you sent about how bad you are about shipping on time, its not about shipping it about not having anything to ship. 


bottom line- you were paid in FULL for a INSTOCK item that you didnt have. you put me on ice for three weeks why you tried to find them. now your just mad. you lied about shipping them to me several times. 45 days later i got a full refund because you shipped nothing. 


******USE PAY PAL WHEN ORDERING< YOU JUST MIGHT GET THE RUN AROUND********


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> $98/set picked up or plus shipping


what chips are available? colors?


----------



## Envious Touch

MR.59 said:


> what chips are available? colors?


Whats up man :wave:

I have the same style you bought in chome or gold and I can have them painted any color you want


----------



## 925rider

YA real big scam, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number to KEEP the money you already had.

even if you shipped out on the 20th you LIED to me the week before and said you already shipped

Lets SEE the tracking number from the 20th thats shows in transit to my house. thats right there isnt one. You had 45 days to give it to pay pal and you never did so im sure its not going to show up here.


big scam right here


*******i was so upset about my scam not working i bought another set FROM ONE OF YOUR BOYS and lil member and everything went smoth and i have my knock offs******

this is you desperate attempt to save face on one bad transaction


lets see the valid tracking number that you ever shipped anything


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> Whats up man :wave:
> 
> I have the same style you bought in chome or gold and I can have them painted any color you want


i`ll hit you up on them things after the weekend, i`m real happy with what you sold me, and ready to do business with you again


----------



## Envious Touch

MR.59 said:


> i`ll hit you up on them things after the weekend, i`m real happy with what you sold me, and ready to do business with you again


:thumbsup:


----------



## HighLife

925rider said:


> YA real big scam, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number to KEEP the money you already had.
> 
> even if you shipped out on the 20th you LIED to me the week before and said you already shipped
> 
> Lets SEE the tracking number from the 20th thats shows in transit to my house. thats right there isnt one. You had 45 days to give it to pay pal and you never did so im sure its not going to show up here.
> 
> 
> big scam right here
> 
> 
> *******i was so upset about my scam not working i bought another set FROM ONE OF YOUR BOYS and lil member and everything went smoth and i have my knock offs******
> 
> this is you desperate attempt to save face on one bad transaction
> 
> 
> lets see the valid tracking number that you ever shipped anything


x2 Took 3 months for my wheels and they promised me wheels chips and never got them


----------



## Envious Touch

HighLife said:


> x2 Took 3 months for my wheels and they promised me wheels chips and never got them


Who is this (Name) and when did you place your order (Date)? This information would help. :yes:


----------



## 925rider

Envious Touch said:


> Who is this (Name) and when did you place your order (Date)? This information would help. :yes:




more neg feedback...looks like i wasnt you first neg feedback....just the first on to say something



i guess people are paying attention


----------



## bub916

DO U HAVE A SET OF MULTI COLOR CHIPS


----------



## ars!n

925rider said:


> more neg feedback...looks like i wasnt you first neg feedback....just the first on to say something
> 
> 
> 
> i guess people are paying attention


Shit happens. Look how many people are ordering from Nicky, shits gonna get lost in the shuffle. Your just tryin to discredit Nicky cause YOUR lil scam didn't work. I've bought shit from people on LIL, I had 1 issue and I PMED the guy about it. I didn' put him on blast, we resolved it privately. In the end is was all a misunder standing. Your just makin yourself look like an ass and a person not to be taken seriously :uh:


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> $98/set picked up or plus shipping


PM ME WHAT CHIPS YOU HAVE IN STOCK FOR THE LOCKING K/O`S


----------



## 925rider

ars!n said:


> Shit happens. Look how many people are ordering from Nicky, shits gonna get lost in the shuffle. Your just tryin to discredit Nicky cause YOUR lil scam didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've bought shit from people on LIL, I had 1 issue and I PMED the guy about it. I didn' put him on blast, we resolved it privately. In the end is was all a misunder standing. Your just makin yourself look like an ass and a person not to be taken seriously :uh:


i dont think you know miuch about what happened... maybe you should read the whole topic over again

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/309392-beware-envious-touch-3.html


He never provided a valid tracking number....unless you have it please post it up

how does a scam work where i pay for somethng in full wait 45 days and nothing shows up???

he had the money all he had to do was show pay pal he shipped something???

I bought some more k/os on here with no problems



explain how this scam was supposed to work when my money was in his hand


----------



## ars!n

925rider said:


> i dont think you know miuch about what happened... maybe you should read the whole topic over again
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/309392-beware-envious-touch-3.html
> 
> 
> He never provided a valid tracking number....unless you have it please post it up
> 
> how does a scam work where i pay for somethng in full wait 45 days and nothing shows up???
> 
> he had the money all he had to do was show pay pal he shipped something???
> 
> I bought some more k/os on here with no problems
> 
> 
> 
> explain how this scam was supposed to work when my money was in his hand


Actually I did. But instead of going back and forth with you I'm gonna do like everyone else and ignore your ass kthnxby :uh:


----------



## 925rider

ars!n said:


> Actually I did. But instead of going back and forth with you I'm gonna do like everyone else and ignore your ass kthnxby :uh:



so no tracking number:dunno:

you want to defend your homie, lets see the tracking number


----------



## ars!n

925rider said:


> so no tracking number:dunno:
> 
> you want to defend your homie, lets see the tracking number


The screen shots have already been posted up. Its not just your word versus Nicky's, he had proof of how shit went down. You wanna topic hop every chance you get to bad mouth the man go for it, but no ones listening. You seem to be oblivious of this fact so I thought I'd help you out by pointing that out /topic


----------



## 925rider

i thought you wernt going to go back and forth:dunno:


there was never a valid tracking number provieded...ever

if there was why did paypal give a refund to me and find in my favor????

all he had to do to keep the money he already had was give a tracking number. they gave him 45 days to
ship and nothing...how is that a scam

I have spent thousands of dollars here on LIL with out ever having a problem so i dont 
know how you can call me a scamer...dont make sense

we can talk about this all day long if you want but the facts are the facts

If your going to come on here and call me a scamer you need some facts to back it up.all
i did was pay for something that i never got

this can all be cleared up with a valid tracking number..he never gave one ..do you have the tracking number


----------



## DanielDucati

if you got your paper back ,whats the use of ranting and wasting energy over something that worked itself out(thanks to paypal).............now if you didnt get a refund I would understand the point you are trying to make.........................shit happens.


----------



## southsiderider

Envious Touch said:


> Smoothies with 2.5" Chips


can you pm me a price


----------



## 925rider

DanielDucati said:


> if you got your paper back ,whats the use of ranting and wasting energy over something that worked itself out(thanks to paypal).............now if you didnt get a refund I would understand the point you are trying to make.........................shit happens.



your right...just get pissed when some one calls me a scamer when all i did was try to buy something..and this guy getting into with me has nothing to do with it...


----------



## Envious Touch

USF '63 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

southsiderider said:


> can you pm me a price


PM Sent


----------



## THESITUATION

I BUY FROM ENVIOUS TOUCH ANY TIME :thumbsup:A NEED FIVE OF THESE LMK PRIZE WITH SHIPPING THX


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

THE said:


> I BUY FROM ENVIOUS TOUCH ANY TIME :thumbsup:A NEED FIVE OF THESE LMK PRIZE WITH SHIPPING THX
> View attachment 356764


 X2 I need a set as well


----------



## Benny G

pm me a price on these. (will they fit china wheels)


----------



## Cali Way

Benny G said:


> pm me a price on these. (will they fit china wheels)


same question and request here, thanks


----------



## MR.50

any 2 1/4 chips in stock pm what u have ?


----------



## THESITUATION

:dunno:


----------



## Guam707

I know I'm late on this, but are you a Zenith seller now?


----------



## Envious Touch

THE said:


> I BUY FROM ENVIOUS TOUCH ANY TIME :thumbsup:A NEED FIVE OF THESE LMK PRIZE WITH SHIPPING THX
> View attachment 356764





THE said:


> :dunno:


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

BIG GIZMOE said:


> X2 I need a set as well


PM Sent...


----------



## Envious Touch

Benny G said:


> pm me a price on these. (will they fit china wheels)


PM Sent, and yes they will fit China's



Cali Way said:


> same question and request here, thanks


PM Sent, and yes they will fit China's



MR.50 said:


> any 2 1/4 chips in stock pm what u have ?


PM sendded


----------



## Envious Touch

Guam707 said:


> I know I'm late on this, but are you a Zenith seller now?


No, this is what I have from a personal collection... I still have some more things that I need to post :yes:


----------



## yogis tire shop

Envious Touch said:


> Zenith Black Locking with Chrome Zenith Rings, and Black & Chrome Zenith Chips


yo brother how much for this knock offs thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

yogis tire shop said:


> yo brother how much for this knock offs thanks


PM Sent


----------



## Foolish818

Envious Touch said:


> PM Sent


 Pm me price to for the black KOs also homie


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> 2.5" Chips... Assorted Colors :yes:


NEED A SET OF CHIPS, PM ME WITH WHAT`S AVAILABLE


----------



## 1SEXY80

THE said:


> I BUY FROM ENVIOUS TOUCH ANY TIME :thumbsup:A NEED FIVE OF THESE LMK PRIZE WITH SHIPPING THX
> View attachment 356764


X3 PM me price for a set of these.


----------



## Zoom

how much for 4 chrome zenith adaptors shipped to 89178? thanks


----------



## HATE ME

how much for these if i pick up,, thanks


Envious Touch said:


> *All Chrome Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips*
> _Available with our without Rings.. your choice_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say shiny :biggrin:


----------



## bundi62

Envious Touch said:


> *All Chrome Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips*
> _Available with our without Rings.. your choice_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say shiny :biggrin:


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THESE KNOCKOFFS WITHOUT THE RING


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Envious Touch said:


> Chips, Chrome and Gold Rings, Replacement Locking Tops, Replacement Locking Screws, and Triple Plated 10-Hole U.S. Adapters (5 on 5, and 5 on 4.75)...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Envious Touch said:


> Zenith Smoothies with 2.5" Zenith Chips that I painted Brandy Wine for a customer... sorry for the bad phone pics... my camery battery died and I relaized I hadnt taken a pic of these


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Shipped out to Louisiana today...* :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

Shipped out to Portland, OR last week...


----------



## 73loukat

Envious Touch said:


> Zenith Smoothies with 2.5" Zenith Chips that I painted Brandy Wine for a customer... sorry for the bad phone pics... my camery battery died and I relaized I hadnt taken a pic of these


Can you guys still get these knockoffs with the same color painted chips? If not how much for painted chips only?


----------



## brn2ridelo

Envious Touch said:


> I also got these with cut outs for Large 2.5", and Small 2.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic's... I'll take some better ones outside tomorrow :happysad:


are these still available in a 2.5 if so how much


----------



## Envious Touch

73loukat said:


> Can you guys still get these knockoffs with the same color painted chips? If not how much for painted chips only?


Yes we have these in stock.. the chips are $95/set


----------



## Envious Touch

brn2ridelo said:


> are these still available in a 2.5 if so how much


Yessir... $350/set with chips


----------



## 808t0702

do u still have all gold chips


----------



## Envious Touch

*We also got OG Zenith 3-Bars in stock...*


----------



## Envious Touch

808t0702 said:


> do u still have all gold chips


I'm out of 2.25" all gold but I have 2.5" all gold in stock.. if you need 2.25" all gold I can send chome ones we have in stock to get gold plated.

Let me know


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Envious Touch said:


> *We also got OG Zenith 3-Bars in stock...*


Nice. How much do these run?


----------



## 73loukat

Envious Touch said:


> Yes we have these in stock.. the chips are $95/set


How much for the exact set of knockoffs with the same Brandywine color chips?


----------



## Envious Touch

Ragtop Ted said:


> Nice. How much do these run?


PM sent..


----------



## Envious Touch

Envious Touch said:


> *We also got OG Zenith 3-Bars in stock...*


One set sold.. two sets left hno:


----------



## En Sabah Nur

Envious Touch said:


> One set sold.. two sets left


How much? 

These are the shortie Mercedes Benz style ones, right? What size is that chip opening? 2.25? 
The two sets you have left, have they all been rechromed by you? Will your price include chips, also?


----------



## Envious Touch

En Sabah Nur said:


> How much?
> 
> These are the shortie Mercedes Benz style ones, right? What size is that chip opening? 2.25?
> The two sets you have left, have they all been rechromed by you? Will your price include chips, also?


The two sets I have left.. one is 2.5" and the other is 2.25".. the 2.5" is restored/replated and the 2.25" is NOS.

All my Zenith KO's come with chips, I won't sell them without.

And yes these type of Zenith Knock off were commonly used on mercedez, jaguar, and corvete back in the day.


----------



## En Sabah Nur

Interested in the 2 1/2, price shipped please?


----------



## ALTERED ONES

NEED 2 BAR ZENITH KNOCK OFFS WITH BOLTS ON TOP,,HOW MUCH?


----------



## Envious Touch

En Sabah Nur said:


> Interested in the 2 1/2, price shipped please?


PM sent..


----------



## Envious Touch

Envious Touch said:


> One set sold.. two sets left hno:


Sold the last two set of 3-Bars... 2.25" picked up and 2.5" going to Chicago


----------



## Envious Touch

ALTERED ONES said:


> NEED 2 BAR ZENITH KNOCK OFFS WITH BOLTS ON TOP,,HOW MUCH?


Zenith Locking $450/set with Chips


----------



## MR.59

THAT WAS FASSSST!
THE 3 BAR STRAIGHT MUST BE IN DEMAND.


----------



## En Sabah Nur

Envious Touch said:


> PM sent..





:scrutinize: 


O'rly. Never got it.


----------



## En Sabah Nur

Envious Touch said:


> Sold the last two set of 3-Bars... 2.25" picked up and *2.5" going to Chicago *




:uh:  :uh:


----------



## fool2

Envious Touch said:


> Zenith Locking $450/set with Chips


Do you have the non locking kind with the round top?


----------



## 62ssrag

fool2 said:


> Do you have the non locking kind with the round top?


how much to trade in some 3 way canted 2.25 for a restored set of the 3 way canted 2.5


----------



## TheMagician

Envious Touch said:


> One set sold.. two sets left hno:


How Much Shipped To 85204????Ko's and black Chips...


----------



## Envious Touch

En Sabah Nur said:


> :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> O'rly. Never got it.


Sorry you didn't get the PM but I was PM'ing you to let you know all the 3-Bars were sold :happysad:



En Sabah Nur said:


> :uh:  :uh:


The 2.5" 3-Bars went to *HEC DOGG* from Imaginations Chicago


----------



## Envious Touch

MR.59 said:


> THAT WAS FASSSST!
> THE 3 BAR STRAIGHT MUST BE IN DEMAND.


Yup.. you better hold on to yours


----------



## Envious Touch

fool2 said:


> Do you have the non locking kind with the round top?


Like these?


----------



## Envious Touch

62ssrag said:


> how much to trade in some 3 way canted 2.25 for a restored set of the 3 way canted 2.5


You're looking at @ $120 to $190 depending on condition... thats total for the whole set


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> Yup.. you better hold on to yours


these are going on my restored wheels your working on!


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

[/QUOTE]
How much for chips 2.25 same color


----------



## 6DEUCE6

Sent you a PM. Hit me back. Thanks. M


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

6DEUCE6 said:


> Sent you a PM. Hit me back. Thanks. M


x2...


----------



## rolldawg213

how much for each knockoff ring?


----------



## toker1

brn2ridelo said:


> are these still available in a 2.5 if so how much


pm me a price for a set just like these


----------



## toker1

Envious Touch said:


> Smoothies with 2.5" Chips :eek


like these if u have a set let me know


----------



## Envious Touch

83lac-va-beach said:


> How much for chips 2.25 same color


$95/set picked up or plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

6DEUCE6 said:


> Sent you a PM. Hit me back. Thanks. M


I'll check right now...


----------



## Envious Touch

rolldawg213 said:


> how much for each knockoff ring?


$25/each picked up or plus shipping.. I got gold ones and chrome ones in stock


----------



## Envious Touch

toker1 said:


> pm me a price for a set just like these





toker1 said:


> like these if u have a set let me know


In stock... PM Sent


----------



## Mr Cucho

Envious Touch said:


> *24K Gold locking Zenith KO's with rings and color matched chips shipped out to the 916 last week*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The color of the chips is Lexus Black Garnet Pearl...._


Wats da prise on this ko's ? Pm


----------



## DanielDucati

Nick,Is the homie in L.A. gonna make some more of the 3 wing straights?


----------



## MR.59

DanielDucati said:


> Nick,Is the homie in L.A. gonna make some more of the 3 wing straights?


SHIT,,
DIDN`T KNOW THEY REMADE THEM,,,,I HAD TO BUY A WHOLE SET OF `82 ZENITHS RIMS TO GET MINE!


----------



## Jack Tripper

do you have a store front? meaning can a person walk in and buy 2 or 3 wings and chips etc, etc?


----------



## Envious Touch

Mr Cucho said:


> Wats da prise on this ko's ? Pm


PM Sent


----------



## Sexy Mexy

how much for smooth with 2.25 chips?


----------



## Envious Touch

DanielDucati said:


> Nick,Is the homie in L.A. gonna make some more of the 3 wing straights?


Well I'm the man but I'm not in L.A... I'm in Whittier :biggrin:

Yes but in very limited production.. also will come with the stainless spoke hooks :yes: 






_*P.S. Welcome back!*_


----------



## Envious Touch

MR.59 said:


> SHIT,,
> DIDN`T KNOW THEY REMADE THEM,,,,I HAD TO BUY A WHOLE SET OF `82 ZENITHS RIMS TO GET MINE!


MR. 59 only rides OG Zeniths... wait I should say OG EVERYTHING :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

Jack Tripper said:


> do you have a store front? meaning can a person walk in and buy 2 or 3 wings and chips etc, etc?


Yea, City of Whittier.. off Whittier Blvd and Colima Ave


----------



## SNOOTY FOX

do you have any black wheel chips if so price


----------



## implala66

DanielDucati said:


> Nick,Is the homie in L.A. gonna make some more of the 3 wing straights?





Envious Touch said:


> Well I'm the man but I'm not in L.A... I'm in Whittier :biggrin:
> 
> Yes but in very limited production.. also will come with the stainless spoke hooks :yes:


pics????


----------



## implala66

Envious Touch said:


> You're looking at @ $120 to $190 depending on condition... thats total for the whole set


will this set fall under that category???


----------



## DanielDucati

Envious Touch said:


> Well I'm the man but I'm not in L.A... I'm in Whittier :biggrin:
> 
> Yes but in very limited production.. also will come with the stainless spoke hooks :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*P.S. Welcome back!*_


:h5: If you doing the casting yourself thats bad ass bro'! :thumbsup:........since you sold all the 3 wings how much for a set of 2 wing straights with "zenith wire wheel Corp" chips.....and are the 2 wings solid or do they have the back of the wings hollow???


----------



## super chipper

i need 2 bar spinners set of for pm me


----------



## Envious Touch

SNOOTY FOX said:


> do you have any black wheel chips if so price


A couple example of black Zenith chips.. I have multiple sets of all these in the picture :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

implala66 said:


> will this set fall under that category???
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/gedc0661.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/gedc0660c.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/gedc0658u.jpg/
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/gedc0655.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/gedc0654r.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/gedc0653.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/gedc0652n.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/gedc0651.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/207/gedc0649.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/gedc0662.jpg/


These are the roughest parts... send them in and we'll see what I can do


----------



## Envious Touch

implala66 said:


> pics????


----------



## Envious Touch

DanielDucati said:


> :h5: If you doing the casting yourself thats bad ass bro'! :thumbsup:........since you sold all the 3 wings how much for a set of 2 wing straights with "zenith wire wheel Corp" chips.....and are the 2 wings solid or do they have the back of the wings hollow???


They're the regular recess ear Zeniths... PM sent on price


----------



## Envious Touch

super chipper said:


> i need 2 bar spinners set of for pm me


PM Sent


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Envious Touch said:


> They're the regular recess ear Zeniths... PM sent on price


Pm me price will pick up this weekendF


----------



## Envious Touch

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Pm me price will pick up this weekendF


PM Sent


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Envious Touch said:


> PM Sent


NO PM :dunno:


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> MR. 59 only rides OG Zeniths... wait I should say OG EVERYTHING :biggrin:


i know the restoration is in the best hands!


----------



## Envious Touch

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> NO PM :dunno:


Sent again..


----------



## leg46y

How much for 4 of these ko's. no rings.
and chips. the ones in the middle with the red circle.
IN CHROME


----------



## IN YA MOUF

Envious Touch said:


> A couple example of black Zenith chips.. I have multiple sets of all these in the picture :yes:


how much for a set of chips, the ones with the red in the middle


----------



## implala66

Envious Touch said:


> These are the roughest parts... send them in and we'll see what I can do


PM sent...........


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Pm me price will pick up this weekendF


How much for a set of these KOs?


----------



## leg46y

leg46y said:


> How much for 4 of these ko's. no rings.
> and chips. the ones in the middle with the red circle.
> IN CHROME


Just waiting on price for a set of these......


----------



## Joes 86 LS

Do u still have those all chrome zenith knock offs the locking ones if so can u call me i will by them my number is 6613305017 thanks joe


----------



## Envious Touch

leg46y said:


> How much for 4 of these ko's. no rings.
> and chips. the ones in the middle with the red circle.
> IN CHROME





leg46y said:


> Just waiting on price for a set of these......


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

IN YA MOUF said:


> how much for a set of chips, the ones with the red in the middle


Zenith Multi-Color chips.. PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

implala66 said:


> PM sent...........


Reply sent


----------



## Envious Touch

Aztlan_Exile said:


> How much for a set of these KOs?


PM Sent..


----------



## Envious Touch

Joes 86 LS said:


> Do u still have those all chrome zenith knock offs the locking ones if so can u call me i will by them my number is 6613305017 thanks joe


:yes: hit me up at the shop (562)244-0554


----------



## STKN209

WASS UP??? MAN I SENT YOU A PM...ABOUT THE CHIPS....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

pm price ???


----------



## Envious Touch

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> pm price ???


PM Sent


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

Any sets still for sale?


----------



## HaZiaN808

Envious Touch said:


> PM Sent


Are these sold already? If not I will buy these now. Pm me


----------



## Mr.Brown

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> pm price ???


 x2 uffin:


----------



## DanielDucati

aye nicky do you have these ones in stock???I need a set(4) shipped to Az...


----------



## Blue94cady

Me to do u have a set for me


----------



## HaZiaN808

DanielDucati said:


> aye nicky do you have these ones in stock???I need a set(4) shipped to Az...


X3 I'm also looking for just one of the black gear.


----------



## jes

x3 :thumbsup:


----------



## jes

price for locking zenith ko's??


----------



## Envious Touch

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Any sets still for sale?


:yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

HaZiaN808 said:


> Are these sold already? If not I will buy these now. Pm me





Mr.Brown said:


> x2 uffin:





jes said:


> price for locking zenith ko's??


Sets still available... PM's sent for price


----------



## Envious Touch

DanielDucati said:


> aye nicky do you have these ones in stock???I need a set(4) shipped to Az...


PM Sent for Multi-Color Chips 



Blue94cady said:


> Me to do u have a set for me


You too..



HaZiaN808 said:


> X3 I'm also looking for just one of the black gear.


Zenith Old School (Gear) Black on Chrome $95/set picked up or plus shipping.. if you just need one $25/ea picked up or plus shipping.


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

How much for a set of knock offs with black chips?


----------



## Envious Touch

909 MAJESTICS said:


> How much for a set of knock offs with black chips?


Locking or Smoothies?


----------



## MR.59

DanielDucati said:


> aye nicky do you have these ones in stock???I need a set(4) shipped to Az...


ME TOO, I NEED A SET 2.25


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

Envious Touch said:


> Locking or Smoothies?


Locking


----------



## ElEfectivo

Need the same shipped to az as well shoot me a pm thanks brotha the ones mr 59 talkin about but with a chrome 2sided hex ko the set


----------



## ElEfectivo

I called but no answer


----------



## ragtopman63

prise on this knock offs


----------



## ramo68

ragtopman63 said:


> prise on this knock offs


 X2...


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Need. Price on a set of looking ko with gear chip


----------



## Envious Touch

909 MAJESTICS said:


> Locking


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

MR.59 said:


> ME TOO, I NEED A SET 2.25


I got a set to go with the 72-Spoke OG Zenith's I'm doing for you


----------



## Envious Touch

ElEfectivo said:


> Need the same shipped to az as well shoot me a pm thanks brotha the ones mr 59 talkin about but with a chrome 2sided hex ko the set





ElEfectivo said:


> I called but no answer


I don't have zenith hex KO's, only locking and smoothies...


----------



## Envious Touch

ragtopman63 said:


> prise on this knock offs


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

ramo68 said:


> X2...





showtimeduecerag said:


> Need. Price on a set of looking ko with gear chip


PM Sent to the both of you...


----------



## lamanoinc

im looking to buy a set of knock off and was wondering about throwing some paint on them if i have the paint code. pm me please.


----------



## 1SJESR

ragtopman63 said:


> prise on this knock offs


 can u p.m me a price for a set like these. rings and chips.... thanks!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

PM sent


----------



## big topcat

How much for a set of knock offs w/ black chips? Smoothies


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> I got a set to go with the 72-Spoke OG Zenith's I'm doing for you


nice! save me an extra gear set too!


----------



## ride4life

NICE


----------



## Ragtop Ted

PM Sent


----------



## R0L0

Pm me price on a set of multis bro.


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

ramo68 said:


> X2...[/QUOTE whats the ticket


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Envious Touch said:


>


nice


----------



## rag66impala

pm me too.for the same.


1SJESR said:


> can u p.m me a price for a set like these. rings and chips.... thanks!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

Envious Touch said:


> *All Chrome Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips*
> _Available with our without Rings.. your choice_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say shiny :biggrin:


how much for set?


----------



## Atrevido

:nicoderm:


----------



## Shot1more

I Would like to buy a set.... Please PM me with a price....


----------



## Shot1more

Envious Touch said:


> *All Chrome Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips*
> _Available with our without Rings.. your choice_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say shiny :biggrin:


I Would like to buy a set.... Please PM me with a price....


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

Shot1more said:


> I Would like to buy a set.... Please PM me with a price....


 x2.


----------



## OG 61

*T

T

T*


----------



## Royalty

Envious Touch said:


>


Any of these left?


----------



## Envious Touch

Royalty said:


> Any of these left?


:nosad: I sold my last set to HEC DOGG in Chicago...


----------



## Envious Touch

*I still have multiple sets of all these Zenith Chips in this picture... and even one set of 2.5" all gold Multi-Colors *:yes:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Envious Touch said:


> :nosad: I sold my last set to HEC DOGG in Chicago...


I have 2 sets call me 714-474-3049


----------



## OG 61

Envious Touch said:


> *I still have multiple sets of all these Zenith Chips in this picture... and even one set of 2.5" all gold Multi-Colors *:yes:



why wont this load on my PC  .......I'll call you tomorrow


----------



## Envious Touch

GT~PLATING said:


> I have 2 sets call me 714-474-3049


Ther you go ^^^^^ Royalty :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

OG 61 said:


> why wont this load on my PC  .......I'll call you tomorrow


No prob... (562)244-0554


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

PM me with prices homie




Envious Touch said:


> I also got these with cut outs for Large 2.5", and Small 2.25" Chips (pictured) :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic's... I'll take some better ones outside tomorrow :happysad:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

or ca;ll me 8184425267


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> *I still have multiple sets of all these Zenith Chips in this picture... and even one set of 2.5" all gold Multi-Colors *:yes:


SET ASIDE A SET OF THE MULTI COLOR ZENITHS, AND THE BLACK ONES TOO.! PUT THEM IN MY PILE


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> :nosad: I sold my last set to HEC DOGG in Chicago...


nice!


----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


> will this set fall under that category???


wow!


----------



## IIMPALAA

Envious Touch said:


> *I still have multiple sets of all these Zenith Chips in this picture... and even one set of 2.5" all gold Multi-Colors *:yes:


I need a chip, your pm is full and won't accept new messages.


----------



## lefty13

Looking to purchase some zenith knock offs ASAP pm if you have any thanks


----------



## kilo1965

Looking for a clean set of Chrome 14X7 Zeniths with 2 wing KO's....Hit me up with pics and price if you have a set.


----------



## milton6599

Hey buddy. Thank you for your time. I'm looking forward to pickup a set. Keep in touch. Real Talk.


----------



## Envious Touch

milton6599 said:


> Hey buddy. Thank you for your time. I'm looking forward to pickup a set. Keep in touch. Real Talk.


No prob homie.. nice talking


----------



## 48221

that faker shit be selling mayne


----------



## rolldawg213

i need to order 2 knock off rings


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

OG Super Swepts *Engraved* With Gold Bicentinal Chips $1200

Call Or Text Gary 916-208-8099


----------



## Texas Flood 81

ragtopman63 said:


> prise on this knock offs


how much for a set of these shipped to tx 78207


----------



## Nasty

i need some 2 bar chinas, how much for a set? PM me please


----------



## THESITUATION

sup Nick hit me up if u have some locking kos


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS

Looking for a price on your chrome knock offs?

[email protected]mail.com


----------



## Texas Flood 81

Texas Flood 81 said:


> how much for a set of these shipped to tx 78207


 still need a price on these


----------



## 925rider

If you cant get a price for months how do you think the order will get handled:dunno:


----------



## topless65

are there any knockoffs still forsale?


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Yes l have plenty Zenith Style Straight Two Bars

Gary 916-208-8099


----------



## dirty dan

How much for some straight bars with emblems golf if u got them 432 940 4877


----------



## Caddieman 805

Are the knockoffs still for sale anyone? Can u please pm if u are the seller


----------



## 76 Glass

Envious Touch said:


> Chips, Chrome and Gold Rings, Replacement Locking Tops, Replacement Locking Screws, and Triple Plated 10-Hole U.S. Adapters (5 on 5, and 5 on 4.75)...


How much for just KO's rings and multi color chips??


----------



## Zoom

Can you pm me on locking knock offs and 2 way ones? Thank you


----------



## sicvee

need 4 zenith rings anyone have some for sale


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

sicvee said:


> need 4 zenith rings anyone have some for sale


I have a few..Pm sent


----------



## sanjo95116

sicvee said:


> need 4 zenith rings anyone have some for sale


Which rings u looking for


----------



## cadillac tone

how much for 72 blu cross spoke and blu edge on rim with zenith knoccoffs


----------



## Robert =woody65=

sicvee said:


> need 4 zenith rings anyone have some for sale


X2


----------



## FREAKY TALES

I got gold and chrome locking ko rings in case any one needs any. Pm me for info and prices.


----------



## sicvee

Need 2 chrome zenith ko rings or 4 gold


----------



## montekels87

Envious Touch said:


> *All Chrome Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips*
> _Available with our without Rings.. your choice_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say shiny :biggrin:


how much for a set of these with rings pm me thanks


----------



## sicvee

How much for rings bro.. Pm


----------



## sicvee




----------



## 56CHEVY

U got a set zenith 2 bar knockoffs for sale chrome?


----------



## Crash1964

I have cash ready to buy lockin type Zenith KO's


----------



## Robert =woody65=

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I have a few..Pm sent


how much


----------



## raiderhater719

Envious Touch said:


> *Black Zenith Locking Knock-offs with Black and Chrome Zenith Chips* :wow:
> _Also available with our without Rings.. your choice_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Black is SICK!!! :0


Anyone have a new set exactly like these for sale PM me


----------



## eriks66

FREAKY TALES said:


> I got gold and chrome locking ko rings in case any one needs any. Pm me for info and prices.


Sup bro how much for 5 rings for zenith ? Do they have the engraved on them?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

sicvee said:


> View attachment 630970


let me know if you Get some one with this rings


----------



## rsanchez26

What's up bro what are you asking for all black zenith knock offs and are you saleing black chips how much let me know thanks Tex 224-723-2015 or e mail [email protected]


----------



## UCETAH

How is this topic still alive if he is not in business anymore?


----------

